# What package has fat filesystem creation utils?

## CoderMan

Hi. There doesn't seem to be a mkfs.vfat on my Gentoo system. Which package has that? I needed to create a FAT32 filesystem on a usb stick.

----------

## Veldrin

sys-fs/dosfstools

----------

## CoderMan

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> sys-fs/dosfstools

 

Thanks.

----------

